# Track prices going up again?



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Just browsing many of the local web sites for brass code 332 track (Piko, USA, Aristocraft, LGB, etc.) and it seems that the prices of new (and used track) is going up considerably. Anyone got some good sources for straight sectional or flex track? Almost all the auction sites seem to kill you when you get down to the postage (shipping) portion....Thanks, Ed (Glendale, AZ)


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Ed, Piko did have an increase on rolling stock, but not track. USA and LGB, has not increased track lately either. I bought a small complete RR just before Christmas the 5' Aristo is like new. Email me next week and I will send you the quantity and some prices.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Large scale on auction sites across the board has gone up. More and more sellers are just getting greedy. They see other sellers squeeze up the prices and they follow along. It's particularly annoying when you see honest to gawd used crap being offered at prices often exceeding what it was at when new, or seeing lesser brand stuff being sold at prices rivaling LGB. The latest gaffah for me was seeing Dickie New Ray cheeser cars being offered at prices $40 each! The last time I picked up a few of these I paid that for the whole set new! It's enough to really ruin your enthusiasm for auction sites.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Ed, I agree, not cheap at all.

You've probably seen that Walthers has LGB 4' flex "on sale today" (as it has been for at least a couple weeks) for $28.98 or about $7.25 / ft. 
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-10610

However, the Train-Li 332 brass flex track seems very close to LGB, if not identical. They offer it in NG and SG, black and brown. FWIW, if you get their 10x 8' for $540, that's $6.88/ft. Slightly cheaper if you get 5' sections. They include 1 pair of rail clamps per section, which I found helpful.
http://www.trainli.com/bprolineb-brass-flextrack-clamp-p-1179.html

===>Cliffy


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We still have new AML at $5.50 a foot.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you set on brass? Aluminum should run less than $3/ft.

the other Rodney


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Aml has the best prices on track.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

The wholesale price of copper has fallen 18% during the last year. That is one of the main ingredients in brass, so you would expect that there would be a downward trend in track prices. Yes, there was a spike in zinc last summer but that too is falling.

It is interesting to consult the commodity prices on a regular basis:

http://money.cnn.com/data/commodities/


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Bill, once those prices go up forget it ever coming down again. Doesn't matter how low material costs have gone they aren't going to lower them just make more of a profit off of us, until they kill the hobby all together since no one will buy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

josephunh said:


> Bill forget once those prices go up forget it ever coming down again.


The trend is towards lower production runs, triggering higher prices across the board. The manufacturers have figured out this is a niche in a niche and are producing and pricing accordingly. Once prices go up and the market gets used to working at that level, the Mfrs are very hard pressed to keep them at those levels to keep profit margins high. This is also a prime reason I think On30 from Bachmann got _NOTHING_ new this year after a decade of constant new models each year, and the prices have also jumped dramatically. Price a new loco in On30, they used to average about $200 MSRP, now they are a trouser troubling $400+


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ANOTHER reason I'm getting back into 1/8th scale ride-on trains.........

Check these prices, http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_boots/index.htm#7Krail


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary

What is the current price of Tom Miller's steel rail in "code 1000"?

Also, be fair on this comparison... truck freight for even AL in 10 foot lengths is not insignificant.

However, I am using Enterprise plastics pre-gauged ties for my 7.5 inch so I have figured that it is price competitive with "G"

TEN feet of track
a] two rails - 20 x 1.25 = $25.00
b] 30 ties - 30 x $1.00 = $30.00
c] 120 #10 SS drive screws - 120x 0.07 = $8.40
d] rail joiners from Train Mtn - 2 x $0.45 = $0.90
TOTAL ==> $64.30 OR $6.43 per foot

Of course 200 feet of G is a railroad; 200 feet of 7.5in gauge is a TEST track.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Gary
> 
> What is the current price of Tom Miller's steel rail in "code 1000"?
> 
> ...


Freight IS a major cost, I agree. But like you said "200 feet of 7 1'2" gauge is a TEST track. 

Have you seen RMI's plastic ties that are pre-gauged? Pretty nice stuff, but a little pricey. 

I haven't talked to Tom Miller in years. But I JUST emailed Paul Burch explaining how steel rail was starting to be used on club tracks about 15-20 year, replacing the worn out aluminum rail and "creosoted" ties. I believe Tom started using steel rail on his first 7.5" gauge layout in Oregon. NOT the one he has now in Sherwood. That's what started LALS to replace their track with steel.. I DO notice more wear on my rolling stock wheels with steel than aluminum though.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

At those prices, 1:1 feldbahn looks reasonable ;-)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary
Most is 15/16 base WC rail. However, I also have a small batch that is 31/32 and will not fit the Enterprise Plastics ties. Fortunately it does fit in the Kadee tie plates.

Vic
The feldbahn idea has merit except that track laying tools include small cranes for 12-18 lb/yd rail, and you need a different class of shop tools. Besides, when your wife buys you 6,000 ties as a gift... it is kind of hard to say NO... I want to do something else.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Price a new loco in On30, they used to average about $200 MSRP, now they are a trouser troubling $400+


Not seeing that anywhere..
the Bachmann On30 locomotives are the same price they have always been,
most under $200:

http://www.thefavoritespot.com/s-2099-on30-scale.aspx

Scot


----------



## bpnjensen (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone have a lead on decent prices on the now-discontinued Aristocraft 6.5-foot diameter curved brass sections, or the Piko R3 (~6 foot diameter) curves? Used is preferred but new is acceptable, as long as it isn't, like, overpriced. Thanks! - Bruce


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Gary
> Most is 15/16 base WC rail. However, I also have a small batch that is 31/32 and will not fit the Enterprise Plastics ties. Fortunately it does fit in the Kadee tie plates.


Jim,

Thanks for the heads-up on Enterprise Plastics railroad products. I AM building a small test track here at the house to test the seven 1 1/2" scale Baldwin electrics we are building. I like the ties and Kadee tie plates made for "West Coast" rail. Price is very reasonable.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr Rivet said:


> Besides, when your wife buys you 6,000 ties as a gift...


But you're retired now. You don't need to wear ties anymore. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

K

And they are all BLACK ties to boot. Need to get a tux for doing track work. Hopefully I can keep my "tails" out of the dirt. Never thought this would turn into a FORMAL affair.

Gary

It took a lot to persuade them to do a tie that was "blank", but as soon as they decided to make ones for switches, the sizes included a match for the standard pre-gauged tie.

Now if they wold just do some for 4.75in gauge.... pretty small market I would guess.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> The feldbahn idea has merit except that track laying tools include small cranes for 12-18 lb/yd rail, and you need a different class of shop tools.


Small crane? Back in the day when I worked in the coal mines, we laid 120 lb rail with a chain, a shovel and cheater bars. We didn't need any stinking crane. We picked 60 lb rail up and carried it into place.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy
True enough... BUT there was more than one of you.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Randy Stone said:


> Small crane? Back in the day when I worked in the coal mines, we laid 120 lb rail with a chain, a shovel and cheater bars. We didn't need any stinking crane. We picked 60 lb rail up and carried it into place.


And let me guess... you carried it uphill, through the snow, both ways?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Not seeing that anywhere..
> the Bachmann On30 locomotives are the same price they have always been,
> most under $200:
> 
> ...


Scott thats street prices for older stuff, I was using MSRPs from Bachmann, their latest offering, a 50 ton Whitcomb dismal MSRP is $435! I know that the actual street price will be less but sheesh even around $250 for this is pretty high priced compared to when the scale first started, that price doesnt even include a sound module! Welcome to the new reality I guess...

http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=487_935_936


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Well yeah, but MSRP has always been meaningless..that is nothing new! 
I dont even know why Bachmann bothers listing their ridiculous MSRP prices..
they are usually $200 more than anything ever actually sells for! 
in the case of large scale, even $400 or $500 more than anything ever sells for..
seems like that can only hurt business, when people don't realize those are not real prices at all..

The Whitcombs with the MSRP of $435 are currently selling for $266, which is pricey for On30, 
but probably the same as most new offerings recently..prices then drop quickly as a particular locomotive ages..

I have been watching the prices of the 1/20.3 scale Bachmann Forney for the past five years..
It started with an insane MSRP of $1,300.
actual initial selling price was about $600, then it dropped steadily, as they always do,
through the $500's, $400's, and now its down to $369.
When it hits $250 that's when I will buy one..

Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Bachmann posted retail encourages everyone to buy from a dealer rather than direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, interesting guys. Mike (Reindeer Pass) gave be a good price on some lightly used track. I will continue to search the train swap meets and watch for some deals from time to time. First, I have to finish the work shop...final inspection this month...I hope.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I purchased piko flex "Rails Only" for about $4.50 from Wholesale trains then used it with Aristo flex ties. All together runs about $5.50 a foot which matches up pretty close to AML from Reindeer Pass. I agree that prices on the auction sites are well above $7.00. One had used track at over $10 a foot once shipping was added in. Last time I look the same person was still trying to sell the stuff.


----------



## PetenGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

The curse of G scale is that we do end up paying a lot for our hobby. When people sell old stuff they want top dollar, and tho there are a few bargains around you do have to look around. Here in Australia prices for New are so high, that I tend to buy from the USA, new and second hand, because even with postage I can save several hundred$. For Instance I bought one of the PIKO BR80s from a well known on line shop in New York. I could buy it here in Aus for $485, but I bought it in the States inc postage for $220. I am a mature ( vaguely) Student, so I have to watch what I spend on my hobby, hence the fact I use 3 different makes of track. I also have stripped down LGB track and rebent it for wider radius. (1500 to 1600) I've recently bought some brand new, but old stock Soundtraxx DSX boards, for what I consider a bargain again from the USA. I guess it's all comparative, but if you think the prices you pay across the pond are high, check out Aus prices.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. Mike (Reindeer) did help me out with some of my requirements and the shipment arrived last night (UPS is working late these days...Ha). I really don't want to mix aluminum and brass (it is more of an appearance thing). I did use some cheap pine alternative for cutting my own indoor track for display and storage, it was posted here some years ago. So, I will keep going to swap meets and watching the ads.


----------

